# Σίδερο ρούχων



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σας, κομπάρσοι. Τι κάνετε; Ελπίζω να είστε καλά. 
Άρχισα ένα βιβλίο του Μουρακάμι, Μετά το σεισμό, και ένα διήγημα λεγότανε ‘Τοπίο με σίδερο ρούχων’ αλλά δεν βλέπω καθαρά την έννοια του σίδερου. Είναι για να σιδερώνει σ; 
Τι σημαίνει η λέξη ‘σίδερο ρούχων’ στα συμφραζόμενα που σας έδωσα. Δηλαδή το όνομα του διηγήματος. 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Acestor

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Γεια σας, κομπάρσοι.



Εννοείς «κουμπάροι», ελπίζω! Γεια σου κι εσένα, κουμπάρε.

Σίδερο ρούχων είναι το σίδερο σιδερώματος (plancha).

Στην ιστορία του Μουρακάμι είναι ο τίτλος ενός πίνακα, «Τοπίο με σίδερο ρούχων»: ένα δωμάτιο και, μέσα στο δωμάτιο, ένα σίδερο σιδερώματος.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ακέστωρ. Νόμιζα ότι είχε να κάνει με αυτό αλλά δεν ήμουν βέβαιος... 
Φαίνεται όνομα πίνακα;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ναι, εννοούσα κομπάροι. Η άλλη λέξη δεν κολλάει εδώ...


----------



## Perseas

Και το «κουμπάροι» πάντως δεν το συνηθίζουμε -στην Αθήνα τουλάχιστον-αλλά καταλαβαίνουμε τη σημασία του.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Αλλά έχει πολιτική σημασία;


----------



## Perseas

Δεν νομίζω. Σίγουρα πρόκειται για φιλική προσφώνηση, την έχω ακούσει να λέγεται κυρίως μεταξύ Ελλαδιτών και Κυπρίων.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Α, κατ'@λαβα. Λοιπόν ο όρος ήταν καλά στην περίπτωση!


----------

